# accidentally put diesel in gas tank



## koivufan75 (Oct 19, 2013)

_Long story short I bought a brand new 2014 Chevy Cruze on Wednesday. Yesterday 4 people and I took it to the States to do a little shopping (just for a few hours). Around 445 we start heading home but need gas first. We somehow (don't ask) managed to fill the tank completly (gas light was on) with diesel without noticing and drive off. We get on the highway and about 2 exits later the car dies. We pull over and get it towed to a Chevy dealer in upstate NY (which was of course closed on a Sunday night at 730) and we walked across the border. _

_I called the dealer this morning and they said that the key would not even turn in the ignition. I told them about the diesel and they said they would probably just need to "flush it out."_

_Call them back in the afternoon to get an update (I hadn't authorized them to do anything yet and they had appointments to take first) and they tell me _that they need to take off the whole fuel system (don't remember exactly what its called) and clean the whole thing out but they have no idea how long it will take and says labour is $80 per hour...after pressing them the receptionist says it may take about 8-10.

So I've been reading online (and talked to a few other dummies that have done the same thing) and everyone basically is saying that you should just suction out the fuel in the tank, refill it with the correct fuel, and try to start the car a few times to burn off whatever diesel is left in the lines / engine (it will smoke a lot but thats ok) and that once all the diesel is burned out everything should be fine. 

Is the dealer not allowed to do this? I don't understand why basically everyone online and the 2 people that I've talked to have been able to do the latter with no problem but the dealer is insisting on taking everything apart and charging me $800-$1,000 (maybe).

Now I'm trying to think of a way to get it towed from the dealer in NY back across the border to my dealer in Montreal (about 1 hour away) but that's just another headache...

Anybody have a similar experience or have any suggestions?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

8-10 hours labor is a small price considering usually this kind of error results in a new engine... which wouldnt be covered under warranty since it was caused by operator error. If this occured the other way around and you put gas in a diesel and tried to drive it a new engine and possibly some other parts it ruins would be guaranteed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to say the dealer is just trying to make sure everything is ok & paying to tow the car an hour away probably won't save you all that much money. This is not a small issue and needs to be addressed properly.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

koivufan75 said:


> So I've been reading online (and talked to a few other dummies that have done the same thing) and everyone basically is saying that you should just suction out the fuel in the tank, refill it with the correct fuel, and try to start the car a few times to burn off whatever diesel is left in the lines / engine (it will smoke a lot but thats ok) and that once all the diesel is burned out everything should be fine.
> 
> Is the dealer not allowed to do this? I don't understand why basically everyone online and the 2 people that I've talked to have been able to do the latter with no problem but the dealer is insisting on taking everything apart and charging me $800-$1,000 (maybe).


You might be able to do this with a tractor or an older car but no way the dealer would run and possibly damage the engine engine in this way. Can't imagine that unburnt diesel would be very good for the cats, O2 sensors or anything else I haven't thought of.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Would diesel even burn in a gasoline engine? The burning point is much higher than gas. I think it would just get pushed into the catalytic converter.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2013LT said:


> Would diesel even burn in a gasoline engine? The burning point is much higher than gas. I think it would just get pushed into the catalytic converter.


How about the injectors? are they even close to being the same as a diesel? would think it could/would clog that up too.

No diesel will not burn at all. Diesel is burned by high compression ignition.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

As the dealer said the only safe way to go about it would be total disassembly of the fuel system. pretty much everything from the tank to the injectors comes out and gets flushed


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Would diesel even burn in a gasoline engine? The burning point is much higher than gas. I think it would just get pushed into the catalytic converter.


Thus the engine dying when the diesel hit the injectors.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've run into this many many times in the past.
The realities: it only needs the fuel tank drained and refilled......with gasoline btw.
It will require a fair amount of cranking but it will clear and yes indeedy, it'll smoke a fair amount for a few minutes.

With the tank almost empty, the gasoline cuts the diesel to almost imperceptable from a percentage standpoint.

Take control of the situation.....ask the dealer to drain the tank and refill with no less than five gallons of gasoline.
The car will run.

Pay up, get out, fill up (gasoline now) and head North....you will have a story to share over drinks....you will be the one abused.

Dealer is making much to much of this.

Rob


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

So to clear what's in the fuel lines you just crank the car for a bit? Or do you have to drain the fuel out of the lines?


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry, but some lessons are more expensive than others! This is not the time to be penny wise and pound foolish. 

Ask the dealer what, if any, guarantee their work will include and what, if any, impact your "faux pas" will have on your manuf. warranty. Regardless, I'd let the dealer do his thing as he proposes. I'd think by this point GM has seen this a few times and has a standard protocol for repairing it.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Robby said:


> I've run into this many many times in the past.
> The realities: it only needs the fuel tank drained and refilled......with gasoline btw.
> It will require a fair amount of cranking but it will clear and yes indeedy, it'll smoke a fair amount for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Well...thats kind of the ******* solution that will most likely result in problems later on, like replacing a cat. But would be the cheap way to go about it.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^ The standard protocol is often to benefit the dealership... As in $$$. I'd do my research and try to get it fixed properly the cheapest possible way. Just as the OP is doing. It seems Robby knows what hes doing so I'd be willing to try that. I can't see what's in the fuel lines doing much damage to the catalytic converter or anything internally. People have driven with coolant and oil flooding the cylinders for years before doing any major harm to the cat.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My post was standard protocol.

This is not that big of a deal.....the dealer is making the most of a situation.

Rob


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

how did you do this without noticing? The nozzle on a diesel pump is larger than a gas pump, which makes it difficult to insert into a non-diesel fill tube. At least it is in the South


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^ I was thinking that myself. Here in Canada it's the same thing it's larger... and yellow


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Robby said:


> I've run into this many many times in the past.
> The realities: it only needs the fuel tank drained and refilled......with gasoline btw.
> It will require a fair amount of cranking but it will clear and yes indeedy, it'll smoke a fair amount for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


This is the way to do it; however, it will push the unburnt fuel into your catalytic which (depending on how much fuel) can cause it to become plugged up, and need replacing.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I drove my civic with a blown head gasket for three months. I was pushing coolant into the cylinders and the car would struggle to start at times because the cylinder was flooded (with coolant). It had to push the coolant out of the cylinders to successfully start and after that I was burning coolant the whole time while driving. The catalytic converter is still working fine. I imagine it would take a lot diesel to plug a catalytic converter.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> This is the way to do it; however, it will push the unburnt fuel into your catalytic which (depending on how much fuel) can cause it to become plugged up, and need replacing.


It'll be fine.....the diesel will burn off within five minutes of light-off......now, if the OP had put leaded fuel in the tank.......well, that'll be a dead kitty kat.

Rob


OP? How DID you get the fuel nozzle in??????.

Fuel station have the wrong nozzle installed?


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

2013LT said:


> ^ The standard protocol is often to benefit the dealership... As in $$$. I'd do my research and try to get it fixed properly the cheapest possible way. Just as the OP is doing. It seems Robby knows what hes doing so I'd be willing to try that. I can't see what's in the fuel lines doing much damage to the catalytic converter or anything internally. People have driven with coolant and oil flooding the cylinders for years before doing any major harm to the cat.


That's why I suggested he a have the dealer perform *GM's protocol*. GM holds the warranty and any future (related) problems could result in the op paying later when GM tells him his error and subsequent repairs have void his warranty. 

I'm just playing devil's advocate. He's free to do as he see fit.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I know but the cost difference were talking about here will buy you a catalytic converter pretty much. There won't be any damage. The cat can handle a lot of crap before plugging up. Especially if what Rob is saying is true.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> how did you do this without noticing? The nozzle on a diesel pump is larger than a gas pump, which makes it difficult to insert into a non-diesel fill tube. At least it is in the South


Not always. The only size requirement for fuel pump nozzles is that the leaded gasoline nozzle not fit in an unleaded gasoline filler pipe.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Robby said:


> I've run into this many many times in the past.
> The realities: it only needs the fuel tank drained and refilled......with gasoline btw.
> It will require a fair amount of cranking but it will clear and yes indeedy, it'll smoke a fair amount for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Robby s correct I did a cobalt last week same thing charged the guy 2 hours an, only thing hurt is your pride.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My XC coach did this to a gas bus in high school (other bus was indeed diesel). 

Rescue truck came out and pumped out the diesel and in some gas and it started right up after a few minutes as if nothing had happened. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> My XC coach did this to a gas bus in high school (other bus was indeed diesel).
> 
> Rescue truck came out and pumped out the diesel and in some gas and it started right up after a few minutes as if nothing had happened.
> 
> ...


Ha! My cross country coach woulda blamed us and made us run back to the school!


----------



## koivufan75 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> how did you do this without noticing? The nozzle on a diesel pump is larger than a gas pump, which makes it difficult to insert into a non-diesel fill tube. At least it is in the South


It kinda of did. First of all, there were 2 nozzles at the tank but they were on ends (1 on each end) instead of in the front like usual and a button for diesel then a big space and the 3 different grades of gas. I got out of the car pick up the nozzle (closest to the diesel button) and I'm about to press the diesel button but notice it says diesel and stop myself and press the regular button. Now I go to put the nozzle in the tank and it doesn't go in like usual, only maybe 3 or so inches go in. So I tell my friends in the car that it doesn't go in right and 1 gets out and it doesn't work for him either, another friend gets out doesn't work for her...Eventually we get it in part way and my friend just hit the button that was closest to the nozzle, which of course was the diesel button...The tank was literally nearly overflowing when it finally stopped itself, just looking inside the tank you could see the gas...

1 person in the car knew that the diesel nozzle is bigger than the gas one but she just didn't put the pieces together at the time...


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I doubt there will be any long term effects from this. I'd use an independent shop. The tank will need to come out, since there's no syphoning through a rollover valve. Or, It may be possible to disconnect a fuel line and jumper out the fuel pump to pump it out.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sacre bleu!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This ^


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I still would not want to push diesel through the engine. Why not remove diesel from tank, replace with gas then unhook fuel line at engine and use the fuel pump to push the line clear?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> My XC coach did this to a gas bus in high school (other bus was indeed diesel).
> 
> Rescue truck came out and pumped out the diesel and in some gas and it started right up after a few minutes as if nothing had happened.
> 
> ...





N8zdad said:


> Ha! My cross country coach woulda blamed us and made us run back to the school!


This would have never happened with MY XC coach as he even made us run to the meet!!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> This would have never happened with MY XC coach as he even made us run to the meet!!!!


Ha, competitions halfway across the state sure would have been fun!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> how did you do this without noticing? The nozzle on a diesel pump is larger than a gas pump, which makes it difficult to insert into a non-diesel fill tube. At least it is in the South


In Australia the diesel pump and the ULP pump has the same size nozzle, only the diesel pump has a pull up clip that has to be lifted before the nozzle will come up. My tank has a restrictor in it that makes it difficult to fuel up from a truck hi-flow pump. With caution Diesel written all over the hose it would really be difficult to missfuel. Putting petrol in a diesel is fatal to the engine.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I had this happen one time . It was early in the morning and the station was just opening and I told the attendant I needed regular unleaded. He turned the diesel pump on and I pumped away. I caught what was going on after a half dozen or so gallons but of course it was too late. I ended up having my truck towed home and siphoned as much of the offending mixture as possible and then added unleaded gas to about a half tank or so. It started and ran rough for a half minute or so and then ran ok. I never did have any lasting problems whatsoever. Just saying.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

How did you get the Diesel gas pump into the gas tube of a car with the retrictor on it. I would think that would be like putting regular gas in a car designed for unleaded. They made the hold smaller on cars that require unleaded so you cannoot put regular leaded gas in an unleaded car. I would think Diesel would be the same?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

How this happened is baffling. You managed to fill an entire gas tank with diesel that has a nozzle that isn't even close to fitting and not spray diesel all over the place???? I mean the nozzle doesn't fit....at all. Were you drunk? Didn't you notice the odor? If it would have been me, I wouldn't have said anything. I would have towed the car home, drained the tank and added gas. The little driving that was done after filling is a non-event. The little diesel remaining when the gas is added is a non-event. I would be worried that GM would void their warranty if they found out. Thus, now the completely unnecessary expense of having it torn apart to keep the warranty intact.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Patman said:


> How did you get the Diesel gas pump into the gas tube of a car with the retrictor on it. I would think that would be like putting regular gas in a car designed for unleaded. They made the hold smaller on cars that require unleaded so you cannoot put regular leaded gas in an unleaded car. I would think Diesel would be the same?


Not sure who your question was intended for but in my case this happened in the late 80's or early 90's. And I assure you that the diesel nozzle fit nicely into the gasoline receiver.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

koivufan75 said:


> It kinda of did. First of all, there were 2 nozzles at the tank but they were on ends (1 on each end) instead of in the front like usual and a button for diesel then a big space and the 3 different grades of gas. I got out of the car pick up the nozzle (closest to the diesel button) and I'm about to press the diesel button but notice it says diesel and stop myself and press the regular button. Now I go to put the nozzle in the tank and it doesn't go in like usual, only maybe 3 or so inches go in. So I tell my friends in the car that it doesn't go in right and 1 gets out and it doesn't work for him either, another friend gets out doesn't work for her...Eventually we get it in part way and my friend just hit the button that was closest to the nozzle, which of course was the diesel button...The tank was literally nearly overflowing when it finally stopped itself, just looking inside the tank you could see the gas...
> 
> 1 person in the car knew that the diesel nozzle is bigger than the gas one but she just didn't put the pieces together at the time...


----------

